# Doing Odd Jobs and Freelancing Illegal in UAE?



## Talzkhan (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm actually new here and just moved from Pakistan to the UAE. I was hoping to know if we were allowed or is it illegal to do odd jobs or help doing errands and freelancing for others for extra cash in the UAE as a law?

Would really appreciate your replies, as i'm a graphics designer and the pay scale is a bit low, and was thinking of cashing on my skills.

Thanx


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tricky one. Technically and it will state it in your contract, people are not allowed to work for anyone else apart from their sponsor. However, in some industries it's inevitable and some employers turn a blind eye, so long as it doesn't interfere with your work with them.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

See the first Q&A here: Moonlighting is all right, as long as your boss agrees - The National


----------

